# Grafikkarte und Unterscheide bei Chiphersteller



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
habe vor mir eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen und stehe nun vor dem Problem das es bei den unterschiedlichen Chipherrstellern auch grasse Preisunterschiede gibt.
Wie ist das zum beispiel bei Connect 3d und Asus, also worin unterscheiden die sich in Ihrer Leistung?
Noch am Rande ich wollte mir eventuell eine Radeon x800 oder x850xt kaufen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## zioProduct (21. Oktober 2005)

Gerade bei solchen Karten musst du auf den Hersteller achten, und nicht unbedingt auf den Chipsatz. Angemonnen die Radeon x800XL von Spahire kannst du vergessen, weil die viel zu ungenügend gekühlt wird. Aber nimmst du die x800XL von HIS, hast du nen geilen Kühler, der leider einen Slot platz nimmt, aber dafür die Graka zu höchstleistungen formt!
mfg
ziop


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
danke für deine Antwort!
Also ich dachte immer das der Chiphersteller auch der Hersteller der GK ist, da dieser Name ja Groß auf der Packung steht .
Also gerne hätte ich ja eine 850xt nur der Preis . Gibt es denn irgendwo eine Übersicht wo Pro und Contra zu den verschiedenen Herrstellern steht?
Der zusätzliche Slotverbrauch wegen größerem Kühler ist bei mir weniger das problem da hatt Asus vorgesorgt und etwas Platz gelassen.

Gruß


----------



## zioProduct (21. Oktober 2005)

Jo, sry, überlesen, war in gedanken beim Chipsatz des MB 
Jo, ich fachzeitschriften (oft "Gamer"-Zeitschriften) hat es oft ausgeprägte Test drin, und ansonsten, checke dir mal in nem Webshop die Details ab, da erkennste ja auch was drin,bzw dran steckt, auch kannste gleich vorweg sortieren, welche du nimmst, da du den Lüfter auf dem Pic siehst, und ohne "Kampf"-Lüfter kann ich dir nur abraten  Deswegen rate ich dir gleich von Anfang an von saphire ab, die sind bekannt, das sie zu wenig "dran" setzen  S gibt ne Menge guter, ich bevorzuge seit ner weile HIS, kann mich nicht beklagen 
mfg
ziop


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Oktober 2005)

Wenn man nun Asus und His miteinader vegleicht wo liegen da Stärken beziehungsweise Schwächen?
Vielleicht hast du ja noch einen Test zuhause liegen  .


----------



## Alexander12 (23. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

GeForce 7800GTX, grad der schnellste Chip der Welt, hab Ich gelesen.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Oktober 2005)

Mmmhh, jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage was den bei einer GK wichtiger ist die Taktungen oder die Piplines etc.
Siehe diesen Test: http://www.hardtecs4u.com/reviews/2005/gigabyte_7800gtx/

Gruß


----------



## Alexander12 (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Ich habe mir mal in der Statistik von deinem Link folgendes gelesen:



> Pixel-Pipelines: 20 (4 deaktiviert)




Wieso zur Hölle deaktivieren die die Pipelines?
Das breamst doch nur, oder?

Aber die Taktung ist meines Wissens wichtiger, kommt ja drauf an wie schnell der Chip das umsetzt ... Da nutzen auch noch so schneller DDR3 ram etc. nichts wenn der Chip nicht gut genug ist..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## turboprinz (27. Oktober 2005)

HiHo,
als kleine Hilfe für dein Problem sollte es dir eventuell 3€ wert sein die Computerzeitschrift c't zu kaufen. Im aktuellen Helft (22/05 vom 17.10) ist ein 16 Seitiger Report über Grafikkarten, deren Auswahlkriterien, und Beschreibung der Leistung der beiden "großen" GraKa anbietern zu finden.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
danke turboprinz für deinen Tipp. Habe mir auch grad den Beitrag auf heise/ct dazu durchgelessen. Das Problem ist das ich mir eigentlich keine Karte der neusten Generation kaufen kann da ich noch kein PCie habe und noch auf AGP zurückgreifen muß, und das Motherboard auch erst neu gekauft wurde als der Standart grad rauskamm und die Boards einiges mehr gekostet hatten.

Gruß


----------

